# Monoprice fan



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

Another Monoprice fan. All my HDMI cables are short less than 8 feet and from Monoprice. I have trusted CNET reviews for about 15 years now and they led me to MONOPRICE when I made the change to high def. I have never been disappointed and have recommended them to many friends who have been very satisfied. Cheap is the wrong word. they have quality cables at reasonable price and I have never had an issue with them.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree with you 1000%!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

+1


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Another big fan here. Only one _teeny-tiny_ issue with a batch of CAT-6 network cables I got from Monoprice a while back. The RJ-45 connector latch is _really_ hard to squeeze down enough to get the connector to release from whatever it is plugged into. A minor complaint. Other than that they have performed wonderfully, as have all my other Monoprice computer cables. And you cannot beat the price!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yup. No doubt about it. Cnet also led me to their 50ft hdmi redmere cables. Great stuff and so ridiculously inexpensive.

Big thumbs up to monoprice


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

AudiocRaver said:


> Another big fan here. Only one _teeny-tiny_ issue with a batch of CAT-6 network cables I got from Monoprice a while back. The RJ-45 connector latch is _really_ hard to squeeze down enough to get the connector to release from whatever it is plugged into. A minor complaint. Other than that they have performed wonderfully, as have all my other Monoprice computer cables. And you cannot beat the price!


I needed some cat 6 cables tonight so I went to Frys and picked them up... They are hard to squeeze down the connector latch too.


----------



## maximumav (Mar 8, 2013)

+1
Their Optical to Analog converters are bulletproof. Ive found a great need for them in the last few years when clients need to output an Apple TV into a second zone.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

+1 likewise. I think the only thing I could complain about would be Toslink keystones. They are really tight in the wall plates, but hey they still fit. You really can't beat the price:quality ratio.


----------

